# Livery yards Solihull area?



## kc100 (28 January 2014)

Just wondering if anyone knows of livery yards around the Solihull area? Must have turn-out (ideally all-year) and an outdoor floodlit menage. Anything else a bonus. 

I know of Chessets Wood (Lapworth), Skilts Farm (Redditch), Netherwood (Chadwick End), Swallowfield (Lapworth) but if anyone knows of any others please let me know. 

Thanks


----------



## JustKickOn (28 January 2014)

How far are you willing to travel?

There is Fern House Farm Stables in Coventry on Tamworth Road.

Bearley Cross Stables in Wooten Wawen/Henley in Arden, so just down the motorway from Solihull. 

Waverley Equestrian in Cubbington.

Beanit Farm in Balsall Common has spaces I think, indoor and outdoor arenas, but it's local reputation isn't brilliant.


----------



## laura84 (6 February 2014)

I'm looking for livery in the Solihull area too - its nice to know I'm not alone. Hows your search going?

I had my horse at Skilts for a little while it sounded great but delivery of the services promised was severely lacking so I had to move  

What are you looking for? I know of a good few lovely places within 10 miles but they only do full livery which I neither want nor can afford!

If anyone has any recommendations of DIY livery within 10 miles of Solihull it would be much appreciated - I need individual turn out and floodlit school as a minimum Thanks x


----------



## LizzieRC1313 (12 February 2014)

Mount Pleasant in Ullenhall is the best yard around by far, unless you wanna pay for full livery.


----------



## gingerarab (12 February 2014)

If you look in the Alvechurch direction there are plenty of decent yards over that way.  Spriggs at the Rickyard, Seechem Equestrian Center.  There is a forum on FB called wythall riders it would be worth you also asking on there.


----------



## laura84 (13 February 2014)

LizzieRC1313 said:



			Mount Pleasant in Ullenhall is the best yard around by far, unless you wanna pay for full livery.
		
Click to expand...

Ullenhall is too far for me I'm afraid, also I have a very well behaved stallion but as soon as I say the 's' word many places say no


----------



## laura84 (13 February 2014)

gingerarab said:



			If you look in the Alvechurch direction there are plenty of decent yards over that way.  Spriggs at the Rickyard, Seechem Equestrian Center.  There is a forum on FB called wythall riders it would be worth you also asking on there.
		
Click to expand...

Alvechurch is also too far, Earlswood is as far south as I want to go really, but there are very few suitable places (either full or won't take stallions). I have found 2 that will take him but I didn't like one (the stables where too small with not enough head room) and the other isn't floodlit in the menage 
I will have a look on FB thanks very much


----------



## kc100 (13 February 2014)

laura84 said:



			I'm looking for livery in the Solihull area too - its nice to know I'm not alone. Hows your search going?

I had my horse at Skilts for a little while it sounded great but delivery of the services promised was severely lacking so I had to move  

What are you looking for? I know of a good few lovely places within 10 miles but they only do full livery which I neither want nor can afford!

If anyone has any recommendations of DIY livery within 10 miles of Solihull it would be much appreciated - I need individual turn out and floodlit school as a minimum Thanks x
		
Click to expand...

When were you at Skilts? Surprised to hear that as I ride a horse for a lady up there and spend a lot of time up at that yard, overall standards are great and horses very well cared for. So not sure if it was a while back when you were there? 

Anyway I'm not looking for livery anymore (long story!) but in terms of yards you might want to look at (that are close ish to Solihull and *might* take a stallion) are as follows:
* Netherwood (Chadwick End) - can contact owner through their FB page. Shared a couple of horses there and YO is lovely, outdoor menage is huge and hacking distance to swallowfield. 
* Fen End (Claire's stallion has been recently PTS so might be an option to have his stable) but this is full livery only. http://www.cmc-equines.co.uk
* Earlswood Lakes http://www.earlswoodlakesequestrian.com
* Chessets Woods (not entirely sure I'd recommend though - but maybe have a look for yourself)
* Finwood Barn (might be too far and I've had no person experience but they do have space at the moment)
* Alcott Farm - again no personal experience but they have space
* Grimshaw Hall - have space coming up in a month (Ullenhall is literally down the road from Skilts so shouldnt be any further for you really)
* Astwood Bank (further south from Skilts but probably no more than 10 mins)

As you can see I contacted a fair few yards! In terms of actually being close to Solihull there are not many, I know there are some in Balsall Common which is a bit closer but dont have names or details I'm afraid. There was a cheaper one in Wythall too but I forget its name. 

Preloved tends to have a frequent supply of livery yards coming up, I'm sure I saw one in Fillongley this morning (nr Coventry but not too far from Solihull depending which side you are). 

Good luck with your search!


----------



## laura84 (13 February 2014)

Hi gosh yes you did check out a fair few!

I was at Skilts 5-6 years ago and they were having trouble with keeping staff at the time! Also I live a little further north now so wouldn't want to travel as far as Ullenhall. Earlswood at the most I think when looking south.

I've already tried 4 of these 2 won't have him, I haven't had a reply off finwood and lakes has no space. I def want DIY cannot afford full. Grimshaw and Astwood are too far. I haven't heard of Alcott so will try and find that. Balsall common would be good so I'll try and find some there. I haven't had much joy in Wythall the yards I have seen were quite rough. Fillongley wouldn't be bad I'll have a look on preloved.

Thanks very much, what a shame for you to do all that searching and then not need livery - typical isn't it!

Happy riding and thanks again


----------



## kc100 (13 February 2014)

Ah well that makes sense - current staff at skilts have been there a long time and head girl lives on site so its great to have someone on hand 24/7. Must have changed a fair bit in those 5-6 years! There is a space that has just come up at skilts and they are still on all year turn out despite the weather (pretty rare I think for most yards at the moment!) so might be worth another look? Appreciate it is a bit of a trek (I live in Knowle and it takes me about 20 mins) but I think for the facilities at Skilts its worth it, hacking is amazing, great menage and all year turn out with rotated fields. 

Can give you Y/O's number if you need it. 

Hope you find somewhere soon!


----------



## MissChaos (14 February 2014)

Over Balsall Common way, among others you&#8217;ve got Beanit Farm and Little Beanit Farm. Do a search on here because one of those has a good rep and the other doesn&#8217;t so much (high turnover and teenage clique-iness), but I forget which is which. There&#8217;s Chesterton Farm near Balsall Common (Honiley / Fen End way, and I know at least one forum regular is there) but am 99% certain they&#8217;ve got no space and a waiting list. 

There's also Quarry Farm in Rowington (where 608 moved to) and I'm fairly sure they've got space, or at least did have recently. YO's nice and I think the school's floodlit.


----------



## laura84 (14 February 2014)

Oh great thanks very much, I was struggling finding places where you've suggested - thanks


----------



## Frumpoon (14 February 2014)

Christ avoid fillongley like the plague....Fen End are good for stallions


----------



## laura84 (15 February 2014)

Frumpoon said:



			Christ avoid fillongley like the plague....Fen End are good for stallions
		
Click to expand...

What's wrong with Fillongley?
Just the one yard or the whole place?
I tried Fen End but they will only do full livery, which is more than twice what I currently pay!


----------



## Frumpoon (16 February 2014)

Fillongley livery yard run by Tanya bates is an awful,place


----------



## laura84 (16 February 2014)

OK thanks very much


----------



## patchandloopy (19 February 2014)

Not all of Fillongley is bad for livery!! My yard is lovely and quiet!


----------



## Frumpoon (19 February 2014)

Ooh where's your yard?


----------



## patchandloopy (19 February 2014)

Im at Broadmoor Wood


----------



## laura84 (20 February 2014)

patchandloopy said:



			Im at Broadmoor Wood 

Click to expand...

Hi,
I tried Broadmoor Wood but was told they couldn't have a stallion 
Any other suggestions???? - unfortunately its slim pickings at the moment - I've only looked round 3 possibles and none are suitable really 
Many Thanks for any help at all!


----------



## Frumpoon (20 February 2014)

Oh yes I think I know broad moor Anne and David are lovely people. How big is your stallion?


----------



## laura84 (21 February 2014)

Hes 16hh we do BD and hes fine with electric fencing (even with the plastic posts!) someone must have a suitable place for him - hes a real softy!


----------



## patchandloopy (21 February 2014)

Frumpoon said:



			Oh yes I think I know broad moor Anne and David are lovely people. How big is your stallion?
		
Click to expand...

Frumpoon - are you local then?


----------



## Frumpoon (21 February 2014)

More or less...


----------



## patchandloopy (22 February 2014)

Frumpoon said:



			More or less...
		
Click to expand...


Cryptic!! ;-)


----------



## Frumpoon (23 February 2014)

Haha yes I'm local


----------



## happybear (4 March 2014)

kc100 said:



			When were you at Skilts? Surprised to hear that as I ride a horse for a lady up there and spend a lot of time up at that yard, overall standards are great and horses very well cared for. So not sure if it was a while back when you were there? 

Anyway I'm not looking for livery anymore (long story!) but in terms of yards you might want to look at (that are close ish to Solihull and *might* take a stallion) are as follows:
* Netherwood (Chadwick End) - can contact owner through their FB page. Shared a couple of horses there and YO is lovely, outdoor menage is huge and hacking distance to swallowfield. 
* Fen End (Claire's stallion has been recently PTS so might be an option to have his stable) but this is full livery only. http://www.cmc-equines.co.uk
* Earlswood Lakes http://www.earlswoodlakesequestrian.com
* Chessets Woods (not entirely sure I'd recommend though - but maybe have a look for yourself)
* Finwood Barn (might be too far and I've had no person experience but they do have space at the moment)
* Alcott Farm - again no personal experience but they have space
* Grimshaw Hall - have space coming up in a month (Ullenhall is literally down the road from Skilts so shouldnt be any further for you really)
* Astwood Bank (further south from Skilts but probably no more than 10 mins)

As you can see I contacted a fair few yards! In terms of actually being close to Solihull there are not many, I know there are some in Balsall Common which is a bit closer but dont have names or details I'm afraid. There was a cheaper one in Wythall too but I forget its name. 

Preloved tends to have a frequent supply of livery yards coming up, I'm sure I saw one in Fillongley this morning (nr Coventry but not too far from Solihull depending which side you are). 

Good luck with your search!
		
Click to expand...

Hi kc100, 

I see you don't need livery anymore but I just wondered why you wouldn't recommend Chessetts Wood? I'm surprised as I'm there at the moment, and we don't often have people leave. Everyone has different tastes though!


----------



## Renvers (4 March 2014)

happybear said:



			Hi kc100, 

I see you don't need livery anymore but I just wondered why you wouldn't recommend Chessetts Wood? I'm surprised as I'm there at the moment, and we don't often have people leave. Everyone has different tastes though!
		
Click to expand...

I used to be local to Chessets Wood and under the old management it could be a bit hit and miss but for last few years heard nothing but good things about the place.


----------



## kc100 (31 March 2014)

happybear said:



			Hi kc100, 

I see you don't need livery anymore but I just wondered why you wouldn't recommend Chessetts Wood? I'm surprised as I'm there at the moment, and we don't often have people leave. Everyone has different tastes though!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry for the world's slowest response - wouldnt really want to say on a public forum as we all know how small the horsey world is, but lets just say I visited a couple of times within the last 6 months and following that would not want to keep a horse there. Not necessarily because of the facilities (although they were not ideal compared to what I'm used to - but then again I'm used to ridiculously high standards so probably living in a bit of a bubble!) but some of the people there were not the kind of people I'd want to be around. But that is very much my personal opinion and I'm sure lots of people are happy there, dont want to offend anyone!


----------



## happybear (31 March 2014)

kc100 said:



			Sorry for the world's slowest response - wouldnt really want to say on a public forum as we all know how small the horsey world is, but lets just say I visited a couple of times within the last 6 months and following that would not want to keep a horse there. Not necessarily because of the facilities (although they were not ideal compared to what I'm used to - but then again I'm used to ridiculously high standards so probably living in a bit of a bubble!) but some of the people there were not the kind of people I'd want to be around. But that is very much my personal opinion and I'm sure lots of people are happy there, dont want to offend anyone!
		
Click to expand...

Not at all, as you say that is a personal opinion and one that is completely fair enough, I was just curious!


----------

